# Live FreeBSD for headless login over SSH



## Spartrekus (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello,

My graphic card does no longer work. Ethernet is working. The PC is a x86, 3-4 years old. 

Would you know a possible Live FreeBSD for headless login over SSH? 

The live should boot to ram to be sure that it does work on the memory, place a ssh server and let access with login:freebsd passwrd: freebsd (or simple login), and it should detect the network (intranet) just over ethernet cable.

I am looking for any possible ideas... Thank you a lot !


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2018)

As far as I know not with any of the official images. But, if the graphics card doesn't work any more you may be able to use a serial port for console. This would be enough to install a basic server, configure the network and run sshd(8).

I keep an old PCI graphics card around just for this. I've used it in the past, just for installing FreeBSD. Once FreeBSD is installed and configured I remove the card again.


----------



## Lamia (Mar 27, 2018)

Use the serial console as advised by SirDice.
You need install minicom (there might be an alternative pkg) on the PC that will connect to the PC with no graphics (card). With you serial-to-USB cable used to link both PCs, run ''minicom -s'' and choose the right USB interface e.g. ttyUSB0 {if on Linux} in the minicom config. And you will see the console on the PC with no graphics.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 27, 2018)

How will you deal with the BIOS?  Not all BIOSes are capable of being controlled over a serial console.  You might get lucky and not need to deal with the BIOS at all; but the moment you need to change a setting there ... you do what?

I like the idea of finding an old VGA card, plugging it in, and using it temporarily.  Probably less hassle.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> I like the idea of finding an old VGA card, plugging it in, and using it temporarily. Probably less hassle.


Yeah, that's usually the easiest option. I can recommend getting a PCI card (not PCIe), it works in most systems, even ones that still have AGP for example. The card doesn't need to be anything fancy, all it needs to handle are basic VESA resolutions and text output.


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 27, 2018)

I think that to be able to access the serial port, /boot/loader.conf needs something like:

```
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="9600"
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
```

This is what I have on a couple bare metal FreeBSD computers I have connected to an ancient Black Box Terminal Server.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 28, 2018)

it would be probably easier to have a live usb key, that does all the stuffs automatically, no? Serial way is complicated, and it may need a graphic card


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 5, 2018)

Can you install the OS on the disk using another 'host' with working video, then after install is complete migrate the disk over to the headless machine?  I did that on an older HP MediaSmart server, which is still working flawlessly for me.  (Thread 47319 if you are interested in reading it.)


----------



## dch (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm surprised nobody has suggested mfsBSD - bootable ISO or memstick with network & ssh, then run bsdinstall as usual inside it.


----------

